# "John Williams puts his coda on Star Wars films"



## Gordontrek

With the release of "Rise of Skywalker" it's worth noting that the film will be the final John Williams-scored Star Wars film.

https://variety.com/2019/artisans/production/john-williams-star-wars-rise-of-skywalker-1203446034/

And what a legacy it is. "Nine films and over 20 hours of music." The breadth, richness, and diversity of John Williams's Star Wars work is astounding. I think he has accomplished something similar to Wagner's Ring cycle.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Check out the music from Jedi: Fallen Order! There are composers yet that will continue his legacy, and quite well may I add! The aesthetic of Star Wars will evolve, but it will hold to its core.


----------



## adriesba

I think John Williams's music is a large part of why Star Wars became so popular. The music makes the films not simply theatrical but dramatic. When I hear the music of Star Wars, I hear influences of Wagner, R. Strauss, Tchaikovsky, Prokofiev, Holst, and Beethoven. 

I haven't had much motivation to see the last three Star Wars movies, but I especially don't think I'd want to watch another Star Wars movie if John Williams didn't write the soundtrack. You can get new actors and new script writers, but with a new composer, the essence of the old movies would be gone.

Perhaps I should watch the last three just to hear Williams's score.


----------

